# What is the Significants of the Calibre No?



## PBreen Addict (Mar 29, 2008)

What does the Calibre number mean? For example, some are Calibre 5, 16, 36, even Claibre 360. Does this mean that the 360 is 10 times better, or accurate than the Calibre 36? Or, is that just some kind of code number?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's their numbering system for mostly ETA calibers. The 36 is the Zenith
El Primero 400, the 360 is an ETA 2892 driving a high speed chrono module. A few other makers pretty much do the same thing.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Calibre 3, 5, 6, & 7 are all auto movements with a slightly different additional function or feature such as a sub-seconds dial at the 6 o'clock portion of the dial (Cal 6) or a second time zone/GMT hand.
Calibre 16 is an ETA 2892 auto with a chronograph module attached. The quickest way to tell if this movement is being used (in any watch) is to look at the crown and pushers on the side of the case. If they are all in line with each other (when viewed head-on), then it's a Valjoux 7750 chrono mov't. If, however, the winding crown sits slightly lower than the chrono pushers either side of it, then it's the ETA 2892 with the module.
Calibre 17 is the Valjoux 7750 chrono movement.
Calibre 36 is the Zenith mov't mentioned above by Watchbreath. This movement resonates at 36,000 vibrations per hour.
The Calibre 360 resonates at a staggering 360,000 vibrations per hour.

teeritz


----------



## Joram (Jan 27, 2008)

teeritz said:


> Calibre 3, 5, 6, & 7 are all auto movements with a slightly different additional function or feature such as a sub-seconds dial at the 6 o'clock portion of the dial (Cal 6) or a second time zone/GMT hand.
> Calibre 16 is an ETA 2892 auto with a chronograph module attached. The quickest way to tell if this movement is being used (in any watch) is to look at the crown and pushers on the side of the case. If they are all in line with each other (when viewed head-on), then it's a Valjoux 7750 chrono mov't. If, however, the winding crown sits slightly lower than the chrono pushers either side of it, then it's the ETA 2892 with the module.
> Calibre 17 is the Valjoux 7750 chrono movement.
> Calibre 36 is the Zenith mov't mentioned above by Watchbreath. This movement resonates at 36,000 vibrations per hour.
> ...


Wow! you really know your Calibre's! Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

I work in a watch store. I've been selling TAGs for seven years. Looks like I've been paying attention.;-)

teeritz


----------



## PBreen Addict (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
Then I take it that the higher the calibre number (the more vibrations) will be more accurate (and more likely more costly).


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Pretty much. From what I understand, the Calibre 360 is either still in its testing stage or due to be released some time this year. 

teeritz


----------



## dkr (Feb 5, 2007)

teeritz said:


> Calibre 3, 5, 6, & 7 are all auto movements with a slightly different additional function or feature such as a sub-seconds dial at the 6 o'clock portion of the dial (Cal 6) or a second time zone/GMT hand.
> Calibre 16 is an ETA 2892 auto with a chronograph module attached. The quickest way to tell if this movement is being used (in any watch) is to look at the crown and pushers on the side of the case. If they are all in line with each other (when viewed head-on), then it's a Valjoux 7750 chrono mov't. If, however, the winding crown sits slightly lower than the chrono pushers either side of it, then it's the ETA 2892 with the module.
> Calibre 17 is the Valjoux 7750 chrono movement.
> Calibre 36 is the Zenith mov't mentioned above by Watchbreath. This movement resonates at 36,000 vibrations per hour.
> ...


You mixed up Cal 16 and 17. Cal 16 is the 7750. Cal 17 is the 2892 with the Dubois Depraz piggyback chrono module you mention (ETA 2894-2 I believe it's generally known as??).

|>


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

That tends to happen when I have to fill my head with model numbers and calibre numbers of twenty different brands:-s.

teeritz


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

teeritz said:


> I work in a watch store. I've been selling TAGs for seven years. Looks like I've been paying attention.;-)
> 
> teeritz


We could use more of you in the watch selling world instead of know nothing about watch girl/boy at seemingly every jeweler I go to (not counting the owner). UUUGGGHHHHHHHHH.......Nice to know a few exists!


----------



## klysell (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi teeritz,

I just joined this forum because I wanted to ask you a simple question: Is a used "TAG HEUER WJ2010 LINK automatic 200 meters CALIBRE 7" worth USD $1,399.95? I had a brand new Link (Calibre 5, circa 2008) but lost it in 2018 when a jewelry store went bankrupt and disappeared while I had it in for repairs. I still have haunting thoughts about the loss whenever I see a nice watch.... Any comments would be appreciated.

I'd send a link but am precluded from doing so since I am a new user. You can search for this watch yourself on eBay.

Thanks,
klysell


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Its just their way of coding it.

They can name it calibre 999.1 and 999.2 999.4 88861.23 if they wanted to..

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------

